# H: Necrons W:$$



## ovan91 (Aug 24, 2012)

retail price from gw is attached
1 monolith-66$
3 completed wraiths 2 uncompleted-47$
3 tomb blades-41.25$
1 doomsday ark-49.50$
14 scarabs
2 doom scythes-91
3 destroyers-60
2 heavy destroyers- 58
3 spyders-99
1 stalker-49.50
1 c'tan nightbringer(metal)-37.25
1 group of Necron Lychguard / Triarch Praetorians-33
one converted cryptek-
70+ warriors including a unopened box and a box thats half used-217$( im adding this as 6 boxes even though i have more then 6 boxes worth)
this will have green rods for everyone some of it has been primed black 

33 tatical marines-111.75$
9 assualt marines-33$
5 metal scouts-25$
metal calgar with honor guard-59$
if intrested in buying message me a price.


----------

